# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Dutasteride

## Richard

Beste mensen,

Ik wil graag ervaringen uitwisselen over gebruik en resultaten van dutasteride.

Ik wil graag weten waar verkrijgbaar, hoe verkrijgbaar, kosten of vergoeding van ziekenfonds?

En uiteraard of je haar gaat groeien&#33;&#33;

Laten we elkaar blijven informeren a.u.b.&#33;

Dank en groet,
Richard te Amsterdam

----------


## Mark

Hoi Richard,

Als je veel ervaringen wilt delen, dan zou je eens kunnen kijken op de lotgenoten website www.haarweb.nl/forum

Daarop vind je veel discussie&#39;s over de diverse haargroeimiddelen. Het is een betrouwbare website, want het wordt gemaakt door en voor lotgenoten en men werkt oa. samen met patiëntenorganisatie&#39;s.

Succes,
Mark.

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Richard_@24-06-2003, 11:46:21
> * Beste mensen,
> 
> Ik wil graag ervaringen uitwisselen over gebruik en resultaten van dutasteride.
> 
> Ik wil graag weten waar verkrijgbaar, hoe verkrijgbaar, kosten of vergoeding van ziekenfonds?
> 
> En uiteraard of je haar gaat groeien&#33;&#33;
> 
> ...


 hoi richard

ik ben nu een aantal weken bezich zoals je weet zo een 2maand ik merk dat mn haar op de kruin groeit en er allemaal kleine haartjes bij komen nu nog dun maar ik merk wel dat mn borst omvang gaat groeien dacht eerst dat ik het me verbeelde maar staat ook in de bij sluiter dat borstgroei mogelijk was

met fina had ik dit niet kwa hem stijf te krijgen heb ik non probleem net zoals altijd maar die borstgroei vond ik eng dan heb je een nw probleem maar ik wil eigelijk ook niet stoppen omdat het zeker werkt beter als fina die dee weinig of niks

maar ik overweeg om te stoppen ik kijk het nog effe aan maar dan stop ik ook vind het wel jammer omdat het goed werkt na 2maand duta meer als 9maand fina blijft moeilijk wand stoppen is terug bij af weet je

gr leen

----------


## sander

Leen, hoe kom je aan die dutu, krijg je dat voorgeschreven door de huisarts, wordt het vergoed? en het middel, waar is dat oorspronkelijk voor bedoeld, is het ook een speciale "haar pil" of slik je een bepaalde andere pil (is het bijvoorbeeld ook voor prostaatkanker). Ik hoor t graag van je, 
mzzl sander B)

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by sander_@07-08-2003, 18:50:05
> * Leen, hoe kom je aan die dutu, krijg je dat voorgeschreven door de huisarts, wordt het vergoed? en het middel, waar is dat oorspronkelijk voor bedoeld, is het ook een speciale "haar pil" of slik je een bepaalde andere pil (is het bijvoorbeeld ook voor prostaatkanker). Ik hoor t graag van je, 
> mzzl sander B)*


 hoi sander

dutasteride is ook tegen prostaatproblemen net zoals fina dat eigelijk was merknaam is avodart 0,5mg duta per capsule 

en ik krijg het via de huisarts gaf het zonder problemen hij weet hoe het speelde bij mij dat kaal worden bij mij grote problemen veroorzaakte

maar de apotheek ging wel moeilijk doen omdat het een middel is tegen prostaat problemen maar je moet je eigen niet van de wijs laten brengen ze hadden buiten mij om contacht met de huis arts gelegt maar ik kon het gewoon krijgen 

met wat gezijk maar ja blokt dht veel beter op zeker fina 9maand geen resultaat lijkt af en toe maar dan was het weer niks nu met duta veel meer resultaat na2maand

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by sander_@07-08-2003, 18:50:05
> * Leen, hoe kom je aan die dutu, krijg je dat voorgeschreven door de huisarts, wordt het vergoed? en het middel, waar is dat oorspronkelijk voor bedoeld, is het ook een speciale "haar pil" of slik je een bepaalde andere pil (is het bijvoorbeeld ook voor prostaatkanker). Ik hoor t graag van je, 
> mzzl sander B)*


 hoi sander

dutasteride is ook tegen prostaatproblemen net zoals fina dat eigelijk was merknaam is avodart 0,5mg duta per capsule 

en ik krijg het via de huisarts gaf het zonder problemen hij weet hoe het speelde bij mij dat kaal worden bij mij grote problemen veroorzaakte

maar de apotheek ging wel moeilijk doen omdat het een middel is tegen prostaat problemen maar je moet je eigen niet van de wijs laten brengen ze hadden buiten mij om contacht met de huis arts gelegt maar ik kon het gewoon krijgen 

met wat gezijk maar ja blokt dht veel beter op zeker fina 9maand geen resultaat lijkt af en toe maar dan was het weer niks nu met duta veel meer resultaat na2maand 

maar in v.s is fina uit weet je duta in dat is niet voor niks maar borstgroei is ook niks dus als dit zo door gaat kap ik wel moeilijk omdat het wel helpt opzeker maar anders andere problemen

en je vroeg of het vergoed werd dat is het rare ik moest fina altijd zelf betalen nu duta word gewoon vergoed terwijl ik het slik voor haar net zo als fina toen

rare zaak maar goed scheeld weer een päar centen als je nog vragen hebt hoor ik het wel sander 

mzzl leen

----------


## sander

Leen bedankt voor je reactie, ik wilde nog effe dit zeggen. Ook ik had last van borstvorming bij propecia. Maar dit duurde maar 2 weken ofzo. Niet dat nu die heeeeele lichte bolling weg is. Maar het is wel gestopt met groeien. Ik zou gewoon nog een tijdje doorgaan, ik kan me namelijk niet voorstellen dat je echte mega tieten krijgt,zoals lola ferari hoor&#33; :P

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by sander_@09-08-2003, 13:49:33
> * Leen bedankt voor je reactie, ik wilde nog effe dit zeggen. Ook ik had last van borstvorming bij propecia. Maar dit duurde maar 2 weken ofzo. Niet dat nu die heeeeele lichte bolling weg is. Maar het is wel gestopt met groeien. Ik zou gewoon nog een tijdje doorgaan, ik kan me namelijk niet voorstellen dat je echte mega tieten krijgt,zoals lola ferari hoor&#33; :P*


 hoi sander

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Guest+09-08-2003, 19:32:31--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 09-08-2003, 19:32:31)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--sander_@09-08-2003, 13:49:33
> * Leen bedankt voor je reactie, ik wilde nog effe dit zeggen. Ook ik had last van borstvorming bij propecia. Maar dit duurde maar 2 weken ofzo. Niet dat nu die heeeeele lichte bolling weg is. Maar het is wel gestopt met groeien. Ik zou gewoon nog een tijdje doorgaan, ik kan me namelijk niet voorstellen dat je echte mega tieten krijgt,zoals lola ferari hoor&#33; :P*


hoi sander [/b][/quote]
dat ging effe niet goed maar wat ik wou zeggen met fina had ik dat ook wat jij melde maar met duta is het een stuk erger ik wil geen tieten weet je haar wil ik wel maar niet ten koste van dat weet je lullig gezicht maar ja zolang het acceptabel blijft dan blijf ik slikken weet je hoe lang heb jij fina gebruikt dan en heb jij daar dan geen laST MEER VAN ik had het met fina niet dat opzetten van je borst denk dat het daarom ook zo sterk werkt omdat het die dht remt en je vrouwelijke hoormonen omhoog gaat tives heb ik wat gevonden moet ik er misschien mee stoppen maar ja kijk het nog effe aan maaaaar liever kaal dan tieten opzekers hoor nog van je hoe lang jij gebruikt fina propecia en of jij ook oveweegt om duta te gaan gebruiken financeel in ieder geval beter 

groet leen

----------


## sander

ik gebruik nu 2 maanden propecia, en merk opzich nog weinig verschil. T valt nog best uit,maar ik heb ook van mensen gelezen die pas na 4 maanden merkte dat t niet meer uitviel, en na 6 maanden nieuwe haren kregen, dus ik blijf relaxt. Ik kreeg ongeveer de eerste 2 weken borstvorming. Maar daarna stond het stil, en zoals het er nu uitziet, ziet het er eerder stoerder uit dan wijffig. Ik heb een veel bredere borstkas. Ik wacht het wel af wat dit met me haar doet. Maar jij merkt nu al verschil zeg je, maar wat merk je dan? stop van haaruitval of ook nieuwe haren? ik denk dat mijn huisarts dat duta niet wil voorschrijven omdat het officieel niet geregistreerd staat als middel tegen haaruitval

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by sander_@09-08-2003, 21:26:45
> * ik gebruik nu 2 maanden propecia, en merk opzich nog weinig verschil. T valt nog best uit,maar ik heb ook van mensen gelezen die pas na 4 maanden merkte dat t niet meer uitviel, en na 6 maanden nieuwe haren kregen, dus ik blijf relaxt. Ik kreeg ongeveer de eerste 2 weken borstvorming. Maar daarna stond het stil, en zoals het er nu uitziet, ziet het er eerder stoerder uit dan wijffig. Ik heb een veel bredere borstkas. Ik wacht het wel af wat dit met me haar doet. Maar jij merkt nu al verschil zeg je, maar wat merk je dan? stop van haaruitval of ook nieuwe haren? ik denk dat mijn huisarts dat duta niet wil voorschrijven omdat het officieel niet geregistreerd staat als middel tegen haaruitval*


 hallo sander

ik merk dat mn uitval niks is met wassen had ik veel haren in mn hand nu bijna niks meer dat deed fina trouwens ook maar met duta komen er nu kleine haartjes bij op kale plekken goed zichtbaar met fina 9maand gebruikt niet maar of die groei doorzet is de vraag daarom zou het jammer zijn als ik moest stoppen dan weet ik het nooit 

en wat betreft huisarts tja ik denk dat de eene weer anders doet over het middel dan de andere het is nw pas paar maand verkrijgbaar in nl

maar zoals ik al zij mn huisarts gaf het me zonder problemen aphotheek dee moeilijk maar 

en wat betreft borstkas ik train al een aardig tijdje dus ik heb al een aardige borstkas maar vond het meer worden en een beetje opzetten staat wel stoer maar zoals ik al zij moet niet teveel worden

ik zou het gewoon proberen om te krijgen weet je kost niks in vergelijking met fina daar betaal je je wel blauw voor misschien werkt die duta bij jou ook wel beter omdat je van die fina niks merkteje kan mijn verhaal meenemen naar je huisarts heb ik toen ook gedaan meestal weten ze niet eens wat over het middel omdat het nw is in nl dan in v.s is het al een tijdje daar word ook flink gepraat over duta op de meeste kaal forems in de vs

groetjes leen

----------


## sander

ik vraag me dan wel af wat het verschil is met propecia, zit er soms meer finasteride zin, of andere stoffen? :unsure:

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by sander_@11-08-2003, 21:48:06
> * ik vraag me dan wel af wat het verschil is met propecia, zit er soms meer finasteride zin, of andere stoffen? :unsure:*



nee maar het schijnd dat er twee stoffen zijn die haaruitval veroorzaken finastaride blokt er 1 duta alle twee dat heb ik ervan begrepen in de vs gaat het daar over endaar wist ik het van wat ik niet begrijp dat hier alleen over fina gepraat word terwijl dat al ingehaald is door duta maar ik denk dat ze hier achterlopen wat dat betreft in de vs gaat alles sneller medicynen worden sneller toegelaten hier gaat dat langzamer heb famillie daar zitten dus weet er wel wat van maar ik ga ergewoon mee door voorlopig en als dat zo door gaat en die groei zet door dan komt het misschien goed 

gr leen

----------


## delavned

Koop Avodart - Bezoek onze winkel

----------

